# Slender!



## Bored (Sep 6, 2012)

So, while being utterly bored to death in my University Dorm, me and a couple of my roommates decided to download a game called "Slender" off the internet.


```
http://slendergame.com/
```
 is the link to the website. 

If you thought Atonal music was scary, try playing this game.

That is, if you classical listeners out there have what it takes.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

i tried it, i got scared! Its a very good effective game!
but if you don't have headphones it kinds ruins the atmosphere, the music makes most of the feel( well sounds) The music getting more threatening the more pages you collect.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Slender is the most boring piece of crap on the internet that I've ever come across.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Slender is the most boring piece of crap on the internet that I've ever come across.


Not anymore.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> Not anymore.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


>


Kenny G has fingers in many pies.


----------

